# Lupron



## skyeog (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi

i am having DEIVF in the states.

I have been on sc Lupron for about 8 weeks now as I was taking forever to down regulate! Eventually I did but I am now experiencing pelvic pain. Due a baseline scan next week but wondered even though I am down regulated could the Lupron still cause ovarian cysts as it feels like the same pain when I had one before? Also, now that I am down regulated is there a chance my E2 could rise again?

Thank you!

Skyeog x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Skyeog,

It's not possible to say for sure if there are cysts present or not, the only thing that will confirm this would be your scan next week. Even with 8 weeks of Lupron then it is possible that cycsts may still develop. Assuming you are now fully downregulated then it is unlikely that your E2 levels would rise but again there is always a possibility as everyone reacts differently to drugs and effects of Lupron will wear off quicker in some compared to others.

Sorry there aren't any exact answers but hope this helps. All the best for the DEIVF  

Maz x


----------



## skyeog (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi maz,

Thank you for your help.

We are praying the scan OK but can't help worrying what the pain is. I'll let u know!

take care

Skye x


----------



## skyeog (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Maz,

Just wanted to let you know that despite being downregulated on the Lupron, I did develop 3 large cysts and a lining of 18mm! My E2 also rose to 575. The clinic thought this was  "very unusual". They have now given me Provera and a monthly dose of Lupron to hopefully sort me out!

Thanks again for your help,

Skye xx


----------

